# Tortoise on lap



## Merrick (Aug 22, 2015)

It seems a lot of people put their tortoise on their lap I always thought that was a bad idea. What do you think


----------



## jaizei (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't but if that's the way someone chooses to enjoy their animal, and it's not hurting the animal, then why not?


----------



## Tom (Aug 22, 2015)

For short periods of time once in a while, and if they are careful to not let it fall, why not?


----------



## christinaland128 (Aug 22, 2015)

I've tried it here and there and they usually only sit for a minute. My one guy samples my clothing or fingers, the other pees on me. So i tend to show my love for them by watching them roam outside.


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Aug 23, 2015)

Peeing on us is what they do in fear. It makes them much less tasty to predators.


----------



## Rutibegga (Aug 23, 2015)

My guy doesn't seem to mind it. He explores my lap, but what he really likes is to sit sandwiched between my palms: he likes being enclosed and warm. He will stretch his neck out and just relax and let me rub his head and chin. The only other time I see him stretch out like this is under his UVB bulb, so I think it's a good sign.

I only handle him briefly once a day (aside from his soaks) and there is always a treat involved. I want him to grow up to be unafraid and interested in people.


----------



## Lexiii (Aug 23, 2015)

Did it once and he pooped on me.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 23, 2015)

I don't do it I don't like being pooped and peed on


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 23, 2015)

Merrick said:


> It seems a lot of people put their tortoise on their lap I always thought that was a bad idea. What do you think


Hi. I do every now and then. Why do you think it's a bad idea?


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 23, 2015)

Lexiii said:


> Did it once and he pooped on me.


One would have to expect it.


----------



## Merrick (Aug 23, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. I do every now and then. Why do you think it's a bad idea?


I think it is a bad idea because if your tortoise is peeing liquid then it proably means that it is stressed or scared in that kind of situation and I wouldn't want my tortoise to be scared of me. If their is one thing that I have learned from watching people train animals is that every experience with the animal being worked with should be a positive one the animal being scared is not positive. (P.S. if you didn't know tortoise pee as a defense mechanism)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 31, 2015)

My Tidgy doesn't like to sit on my lap, but she does climb up my chest if i'm at a good angle and snuggles under my chin.
In the garden she climbs on my feet, turns around and faces in the same direction. She will stay like that until I move her.


----------



## MPRC (Aug 31, 2015)

My large male redfoot is very content to sit on a warm lap for hours on end. If he gets fidgety I just put him away, but I think he likes being out. My little redfoot (5 inches - ish) would rather run all over and explore the boundaries of said lap so she doesn't spend time out on my lap.


----------



## Joanne (Aug 31, 2015)

I don't like the risk of the urine!!

So I just watch and hand feed now and again, I also like giving 'butt-scritches' so he shakes his bum... which is hilarious!


----------



## MPRC (Aug 31, 2015)

Joanne said:


> I don't like the risk of the urine!!



So far I've been lucky! (Though 7 years as a vet assistant means that a little tortoise pee wont ruin my day) I get more worried when he starts bobbing and grunting, that's when he DEFINITELY goes back into his enclosure...dirty perv tortoise.


----------



## Joanne (Aug 31, 2015)

Hahahahah!! I've only seen Shermanns manhood once... ewwww....


----------



## TMartin510 (Aug 31, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> My Tidgy doesn't like to sit on my lap, but she does climb up my chest if i'm at a good angle and snuggles under my chin.
> In the garden she climbs on my feet, turns around and faces in the same direction. She will stay like that until I move her.


My Redfoot doesn't mind at all and she is not afraid of me at all it seems as she doesn't pee or poop she just looks around or watches the tv lol.
Once she took a bite at my sock but probably because the color.
She will also climb up on my chest and falls asleep and naps.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 31, 2015)

the biggest risk is to your tortoise it is sitting on your lap or your chest and it gets start or scared through no fault of your own it's going to take off. images run fall off injure itself so in my mind you know the risk is smallit's still too big for me just my thoughts. I just don't want to read stories of people saying my tortoise just sitting on my lap you got scared and fell off and now its dead no one wants to see thatas always your tortoise your risk


----------



## tortoise_world123 (Aug 31, 2015)

I think it's a good way to interact with your tort and get him used to you. There's nothing worse than a tort that is afraid of you. First few times they may be scared but after a while they come round. Just give them some salad.


----------



## MPRC (Aug 31, 2015)

Joanne said:


> Hahahahah!! I've only seen Shermanns manhood once... ewwww....



Ya know how little kids always want to show new people their favorite toy? Vern feels the same about his boy bits.


----------



## Joanne (Aug 31, 2015)

It's awful... It's like, the entire length of his body... At first I thought he had partially gutted himself!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 1, 2015)

Funny. I thought it was just me.
My friendly male. The one I just sold liked to climb into my lap whenever I would do pen maintenance. I had to stop letting him do so because the first two times he did he left a "DEUCE" on my pants.
Most unpleasant.


----------



## Rutibegga (Sep 1, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Funny. I thought it was just me.
> My friendly male. The one I just sold liked to climb into my lap whenever I would do pen maintenance. I had to stop letting him do so because the first two times he did he left a "DEUCE" on my pants.
> Most unpleasant.



Pen maintenance? I think you and I might have more in common than tortoises.


----------



## Tortoise_Wrangler (Oct 6, 2015)

I have 7 Russians in my enclosure, if I go in to clean it, I get swarmed. If I sit down, they all climb onto my lap and I've never been used as a toilet. I have put a lot of work into my Russians so they know me well and are pretty friendly, even with strangers. I don't see anything wrong with letting them on your lap, just use common sense. I sit on the ground with my legs extended in front of me, so if they do fall off my lap, its not a long fall and I sit on loose dirt when I do this. Sitting on a chair over a cement patio is probably a bad place to let you tort sit on your lap. So just see if they do it willingly, all 7 of mine willingly climb up and lay on my lap, so I think that's why I haven't been used as a toilet. Don't force it, just sit in their enclosure a couple times a week and let them get used to you, eventually if they're friendly they'll come check you out. Don't pick them up, just let them decide whether or not to climb on your lap. Once they do it on their own, it becomes a thing to do for them. Personally, I see nothing wrong with my method, I give my torts the right to choose so its stress free.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Oct 6, 2015)

Tortoise_Wrangler said:


> I have 7 Russians in my enclosure, if I go in to clean it, I get swarmed. If I sit down, they all climb onto my lap and I've never been used as a toilet. I have put a lot of work into my Russians so they know me well and are pretty friendly, even with strangers. I don't see anything wrong with letting them on your lap, just use common sense. I sit on the ground with my legs extended in front of me, so if they do fall off my lap, its not a long fall and I sit on loose dirt when I do this. Sitting on a chair over a cement patio is probably a bad place to let you tort sit on your lap. So just see if they do it willingly, all 7 of mine willingly climb up and lay on my lap, so I think that's why I haven't been used as a toilet. Don't force it, just sit in their enclosure a couple times a week and let them get used to you, eventually if they're friendly they'll come check you out. Don't pick them up, just let them decide whether or not to climb on your lap. Once they do it on their own, it becomes a thing to do for them. Personally, I see nothing wrong with my method, I give my torts the right to choose so its stress free.


PLEEEAASE, get someone to take a photo of this


----------



## 4jean (Oct 6, 2015)

Yes, I would love to see tjis'


----------



## Tortoise_Wrangler (Oct 11, 2015)

I'll get some pictures up in the next week or so.


----------



## McSnotoisethetortoise (Sep 2, 2021)

If you're sitting on the ground in his enclosure my redfoot will climb into your lap and then just stare at you. Sometimes if I'm outside of the enclosure he'll start trying to climb out and if I pick him up and put him in my lap he just falls asleep.


----------



## NightOwl (Sep 7, 2021)

oh how cute!
I used to have a tortoise who did the same thing.
Buuuut he was a big leopard tortoise so a little less cute and more painful haha


----------



## Kymberlyn (Sep 10, 2021)

Merrick said:


> It seems a lot of people put their tortoise on their lap I always thought that was a bad idea. What do you think


My baby sulcata prefers to sit on me. I sit near him/her when we are in the yard. He will explore for a minute or two and then races over to crawl up my legs and get to my lap. 

To be honest, he might be doing this for the shade provided by my big belly. LOL


----------

